
Every German Submarine Is Out of Action - tolien
https://warisboring.com/every-german-submarine-is-out-of-action/
======
danjoc
Famously, Trump sent Germany a $370 billion bill on overdue defense payments.
This story is unsurprising in that light.

~~~
eesmith
"Both German and U.S. government officials deny a media report that President
Trump presented German Chancellor Angela Merkel with a multi-billion dollar
NATO bill." \- [https://www.snopes.com/2017/03/28/trump-merkel-nato-
bill/](https://www.snopes.com/2017/03/28/trump-merkel-nato-bill/)

Despite how much we spend on the military, the U.S. Navy has its own set of
problems. Remember the multiple ship collisions this year? That's apparently
as a result of how cost-saving measures affect training, at least based on one
analysis.

WarIsBoring has also reported "The U.S. Navy Is Flat Worn-Out / The United
States is asking too much from its sailors" \- [https://warisboring.com/the-u-
s-navy-is-flat-worn-out/](https://warisboring.com/the-u-s-navy-is-flat-worn-
out/) :

"The fact is, the Navy is flat-out overworked. Americans ask their sailors and
their warships to be in too many places at once, and when there are far too
few of them. Nor is Congress allocating enough money to build ships to make up
for the Navy’s shortfall while it also seeks to cut taxes and balance the
federal budget."

Similarly, "The U.S. Navy’s Greatest Enemy Might Be Exhaustion"
[https://warisboring.com/the-u-s-navys-greatest-enemy-
might-b...](https://warisboring.com/the-u-s-navys-greatest-enemy-might-be-
exhaustion/)

No, I don't think we have no ships available for a given class. But that's
because we have a huge amount of ships.

And the US spends money on the military like there's no tomorrow. Not always
well.

For example, "Here Is Why the U.S. Navy’s Littoral Combat Ships Punch Below
Their Weight" \- [https://warisboring.com/here-is-why-the-u-s-navys-
littoral-c...](https://warisboring.com/here-is-why-the-u-s-navys-littoral-
combat-ships-punch-below-their-weight/)

and "The U.S. Navy is trying to dodge its responsibility to conduct a critical
test of its new, $13-billion aircraft carrier. ... The provision would permit
the Navy to delay shock trials until the second ship in the class is ready for
testing in several years. Waiving this requirement for Ford would endanger the
lives of the 4,300 sailors of the ship’s complement and risk massive cost
overruns in the years ahead as the Navy continues building an untested
design." [https://warisboring.com/the-u-s-navy-wants-to-deploy-its-
new...](https://warisboring.com/the-u-s-navy-wants-to-deploy-its-new-flattop-
without-vital-testing/)

and "Senators Are Forcing the U.S. Navy to Buy Crappy Ships It Doesn’t Want"
[https://warisboring.com/senators-are-forcing-the-u-s-navy-
to...](https://warisboring.com/senators-are-forcing-the-u-s-navy-to-buy-
crappy-ships-it-doesnt-want/) is one of several article concerning the
'troubled' Littoral Combat Ship.

